# Top Dead Center



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

Im just about ready , my plan is to have someone bump the starter until it blows my finger off the number 1 cylinder then with a screw driver inserted and a ratchet on the lower pulley try to get it as close as possible to exact tdc at that point is the timing mark supposed to be at a certain spot????


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

should be at zero.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Not sure how your car is set up but I have access to starter wiring at the junction block mounted on the driver's side of the engine compartment in my 64 and can bump myself while holding my finger in number one. Not sure I'd put a screw driver in there while bumping. You should be okay just stopping when you feel air and then turning til the harmonic balancer mark is lined up with zero on the timing index.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That will tell you if you are NEAR TDC, but wont take timing chain play into account. What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

Im going to install the distributor to fire the fresh engine for the first time if not tommorrow sometime next weeek I have to button up the exhaust sysytem first I may use reducers just to get it going or wait for another week to get the rest of the exhaust it would be nice to completely be ready to fire by then Im down to having to install the starter and battery retork 2 manifold bolts and find tdc insatll the distributor and complete exhaust . The old exhaust diameter is smaller than the new.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

For TDC you have to make sure the #1 valves are both closed- make sure both rockers are loose without any load on them when the timing mark is on the indicator showing zero. If either rocker is tight, you are 180 degrees out, rotate the motor 1 full turn til the balancer shows 0 and check again. You can have someone bump the starter while you look at the line on the balancer, when close wrench it up to TDC and check the rockers/pushrods. If everything in your timing chain is right you can drop the dizzy in with rotor pointing at 1, counterclockwise wire the wires 18436572. The dizzy may not be engaged in the oil pump and you may have to bump the engine til it engages the oil pump and drops the last 1/4" and flushes out with the mount. Bring it to TDC again and check that it is still pointing at 1, if not adjust for it. Easiest way to align everything is to mark where the rotor is pointing on the firewall with a sharpy. If you did it right the timing is at TDC or may be a little retarded. You may have to turn it a little clockwise to get it running. If it backfires through the carb, turn it counter clockwise.
Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree don't stick anything in the plug hole while turning the motor over!!!

I sometimes use a compression gauge hose without the gauge plugged in, then just hold my finger over the hose untill it blows my finger off the hose, line up zero on the balancer, TDC.


----------

